# ville inspired me



## ragtop (Feb 20, 2006)

shaved, but a avant. 







[/URL]/IMG] 
inspired the shave, still nothing like the "villemobille"(not even close)

_Modified by ragtop at 5:24 PM 6-16-2009_


_Modified by ragtop at 5:25 PM 6-16-2009_


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: ville inspired me (ragtop)*

NICE JOB, I WANNA SEE THIS CAR SLAMMED TO THE FLOOR LIKE 'VILLE' NEXT! MAY I ASK HOW LONG DID IT TAKE YOU & WHEN CAN WE SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT?


----------



## ragtop (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: ville inspired me (JM$Y)*

not quit as ow as villes







[/URL]/IMG] 
ill paint tomorrow if the weather permits


----------



## sleepy-jim (Mar 8, 2009)

more.


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

WHAT SUSPENSION YOU RIDING ON..AIR, COIL OR SPRINGS?


----------



## ragtop (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (sleepy-jim)*








[/URL]/IMG] 







[/URL]/IMG] 







[/URL]/IMG] 
koni coilovers



_Modified by ragtop at 4:08 PM 6-16-2009_


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

LOOKS REALLY GREAT..SO WHATS NEXT ON YOUR PROJECT..I HAVE SOMETHING IN THE MIX RIGHT NOW...NO ONE WILL HAVE IN THE STATES!!


----------



## ragtop (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (JM$Y)*

rhd siick!!


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

YUP, JUST FOUND A SHOP THAT SPECIALIZES IN RHD CONVERSIONS ON ANY VEHICLES! SO I GOT BIG THINGS FOR MY 6...SEE U GOT URSELF A HANDFUL AS WELL..NICE JOB!


----------



## ragtop (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (JM$Y)*

whats the cost on a conv? not really into the rhd for me but it it is super sick.


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (ragtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ragtop* »_whats the cost on a conv? not really into the rhd for me but it it is super sick.
 WELL IF YOU CAN FIND A SHOP THAT CAN DO THE CONVERSION THEN IF WILL PROBABLY RUN YOU ABOUT $3K. THE SHOP I AM GETTING MY CONVERSION.. IS INCLUDING THE COMPLETE DASH, CENTER CONSOLE, CARPET, HEAD LINER, ALL SIDE PILLARS & ALL OTHER RHD COMPONENTS. ALL MY ITEM(S) THAT I ORDERED ARE ALL BLACK SO I AM GOING FOR A BLACKED OUT LOOK IN ADDITION WITH SOME RS6 RECARO SEATS STR8 FROM DUTCHLAND, GERMANY. 


_Modified by JM$Y at 1:28 PM 6-17-2009_


----------



## halik (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (ragtop)*

Can you explain whe the **** you'd want a right hand drive a6? That's so retarded it hurts ... sell you audi and go back to your old honda dude. 
JDM VTEC YO!!!!!!11!11










_Modified by halik at 4:02 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (halik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halik* »_Can you explain whe the **** you'd want a right hand drive a6? That's so retarded it hurts ... sell you audi and go back to your old honda dude. 
JDM VTEC YO!!!!!!11!11









_Modified by halik at 4:02 PM 6-18-2009_

hey halik 
you can keep your piece of **** plastic car i don't want no fawking civic!!! i could of had like 3 of dem bitches by now..ya think foofoo!!! so stop worrying about me & get you you **** str8...it may hurt so much because you need to take yo Prozac


----------



## halik (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (JM$Y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JM$Y* »_
hey halik 
you can keep your piece of **** plastic car i don't want no fawking civic!!! i could of had like 3 of dem bitches by now..ya think foofoo!!! so stop worrying about me & get you you **** str8...it may hurt so much because you need to take yo Prozac























I have no doubt you've had some civics before, seeing as you're trying to turn your german sedan MAD TYTE JDM YO!! How old are you out of curiosity?
Get a JDM car if you want a RHD (they're cheap, low mile twinturbo Z car for under $10K). Turning a regular car to RHD is retarded, turning a german car to RHD is Fast and Furious level retarded. You'll make vin diesel cry. 
Which one is prozac again?


_Modified by halik at 4:54 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (halik)*



halik said:


> I have no doubt you've had some civics before, seeing as you're trying to turn your german sedan MAD TYTE JDM YO!! How old are you out of curiosity?
> Get a JDM car if you want a RHD (they're cheap, low mile twinturbo Z car for under $10K). Turning a regular car to RHD is retarded, turning a german car to RHD is Fast and Furious level retarded. You'll make vin diesel cry.
> Who told you about this forum man??..we dont need you here with all your JDM sh**t!! Have you not seen what the **** an AUDI looks like In Germany you RETARD!!!! Their almost ALL RHD FOOOOFOOOO!!!! You can go to the library if you need to or read a book but step correct 4 u open ur pie hole!!!! p.s. - I am as old, as many brain cells you have left after this forum!!


----------



## halik (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (JM$Y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JM$Y* »_


halik said:


> I have no doubt you've had some civics before, seeing as you're trying to turn your german sedan MAD TYTE JDM YO!! How old are you out of curiosity?
> Get a JDM car if you want a RHD (they're cheap, low mile twinturbo Z car for under $10K). Turning a regular car to RHD is retarded, turning a german car to RHD is Fast and Furious level retarded. You'll make vin diesel cry.
> Who told you about this forum man??..we dont need you here with all your JDM sh**t!! Have you not seen what the **** an AUDI looks like In Germany you RETARD!!!! Their almost ALL RHD FOOOOFOOOO!!!! You can go to the library if you need to or read a book but step correct 4 u open ur pie hole!!!! p.s. - I am as old, as many brain cells you have left after this forum!!






halik said:


> The only country that drives RHD cars is the Great Britain, Germany along with the rest of continental europe drives LHD cars and on the right side of the road.
> I was born and raised in Europe and my dad actually drove an Audi 80 back in 90s.
> But just to finish the ownage, here's list of audis for sale on the German ebay:
> http://fahrzeuge.shop.ebay.de/....m282
> Take a minute and go through them and see if you can find a RHD car.


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

What I really wanted to say was Europe...but I can see why your mad about the idea a getting RHD on an Audi...because you were born over there & you might think its not the thing to do when it comes to modifying an Audi...now I get where your coming from, at first I thought you were a Honda owner & wanted to talk ish about my A6..lol but its all good now. Thanks for the advice but I am 100% positive about this ProJect


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

looks sick.. how bout sum full car shots?


----------



## gticruiser (Jan 23, 2003)

Car looks hott!!!

Now I gotta ask, WTF would someone spend 3K on a right hand drive conversion? I could understand if you had the baddest A6 out there and had nothing left to do.


----------



## 18turbo13 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (halik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halik* »_
The only country that drives RHD cars is the Great Britain, Germany along with the rest of continental europe drives LHD cars and on the right side of the road. 
I was born and raised in Europe and my dad actually drove an Audi 80 back in 90s. 
But just to finish the ownage, here's list of audis for sale on the German ebay:

[URL]http://fahrzeuge.shop.ebay.de/....m282[/url]
Take a minute and go through them and see if you can find a RHD car. 

Halik........... Atleast you got him to take CAPS off.


----------



## 18turbo13 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (18turbo13)*

how did you get the keyless to work with that key??


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (18turbo13)*

LET SEE U PIECE OF %#[email protected] A6..& SEE WHOS TALKIN' NOW....CAPS ON BEZZY! I GOT 2 AUDI & IM NOT EVEN 21 SO STEP YO GAME UP!!


----------



## ragtop (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (JM$Y)*

yes the keyless does work. its aftermarket dei remote start and alarm. chopped board and crammed into the porsche fob.
and heres the paint







[/URL]/IMG] 
_Modified by ragtop at 7:32 PM 6-19-2009_







[/URL]/IMG] 


_Modified by ragtop at 7:41 PM 6-19-2009_


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (ragtop)*

LOOKS FREAKIN AWESOME!!! BUT THERES STILL SOMETHING MISSING...hmm














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gticruiser (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (JM$Y)*

Are you 12 or actually a little retarded?


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (ragtop)*

_Modified by ragtop at 7:32 PM 6-19-2009_







[/URL]/IMG] 
i dig it, especially without the roofrails


----------



## 18turbo13 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (JM$Y)*

Car looks Amazing, I like the color, something you usually don't see. 

_Quote, originally posted by *JM$Y* »_LOOKS FREAKIN AWESOME!!! BUT THERES STILL SOMETHING MISSING...hmm














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Please turn your cap locks off, and if it doesn't pertain to the thread then just don't comment.


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: ville inspired me (ragtop)*

Looking good.
But rear wiper screams to be removed








And maybe pair of these would look great on that ass


















_Modified by Ville at 9:41 PM 6-24-2009_


----------



## gticruiser (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: ville inspired me (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_Looking good.
But rear wiper screams to be removed








And maybe pair of these would look great on that ass

















_Modified by Ville at 9:41 PM 6-24-2009_

Nice, where can you buy those?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: ville inspired me (gticruiser)*

You should contact your In.Pro dealer > http://www.tmtuning.com/
I'm sure that you will get those lights trough them even I don't see those at their web site.


----------



## gticruiser (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: ville inspired me (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_You should contact your In.Pro dealer > http://www.tmtuning.com/
I'm sure that you will get those lights trough them even I don't see those at their web site.


Thanks for the info!! I also found a set on ebay. It doesnt state the brand though.


----------



## jdorpaudi (May 6, 2007)

*Re: ville inspired me (gticruiser)*

JM$Y
anyone with a money sign in there name is a loser. do a mod that is actually useful. and what is FOOOOOO FOOOOOO? what is that. im with halik that you've had a couple honda's hhaha.

ragtop
that looks great, just not my cup of tea, but looks nice and clean.


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: ville inspired me (jdorpaudi)*

j dorK audi
u are the defintion of a dumb @$$! my first car was a lexus, then audi's from there on.. im on my 4th audi now u ***! never owned or leased any honda in my life time & don't plan on any time soon. If you wanna hate go ahead.. I just love you haters, keep em' coming.. J dork get a life..will ya?! hahaha


----------



## gticruiser (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: ville inspired me (JM$Y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JM$Y* »_j dorK audi
u are the defintion of a dumb @$$! my first car was a lexus, then audi's from there on.. im on my 4th audi now u ***! never owned or leased any honda in my life time & don't plan on any time soon. If you wanna hate go ahead.. I just love you haters, keep em' coming.. J dork get a life..will ya?! hahaha
















I swear you have to be about 12 years old.


----------



## popeye71 (Jun 10, 2004)

let the kid be, not everyones style is going to be to your taste. he is trying to be different.i think the RHD conversion is a good idea and the car belongs to him not you so he can do what he wants


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (popeye71)*

looks good! keep posting progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fugn Dubbin (Apr 4, 2008)

so my question is this. where the hell do you get a rhd dash from. i assume england but wasn't fully sure. it just seems like more hassle then it's worth. converting all of the power steering lines, the brake booster, the clutch master (assuming it isn't slawtomatic). just seems like a lot of work for a little thing.


----------

